

Idiomatic Django Deployment: The Complete Guide - rogueleaderr
http://rogueleaderr.com/post/65157477648/the-idiomatic-guide-to-deploying-django-in-production

======
EiZei
Don't get me wrong, Python is my favorite scripting language but this all
seems incredibly complicated compared to say deploying a Java webapp.

~~~
rogueleaderr
I'm not sure it's really that different. Say you have a .war running in
Tomcat. You still have 1) provision your server, 2) make sure any dependencies
or local services are installed, 3) deploy/redeploy your code. That's really
all this does. The guide is just a bit long because it employs a lot of
automation and I wanted to give background on how all that automation works.

If you strip it to just the code samples it's only like ~8 commands and you're
running.

